# Ferries to Kefalonia



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Hi again

I'm looking for some more advice please - this time about ferry routes.

I have driven to Kefalonia from the UK a couple of times. Once I went from Ancona and another time from Brindisi. Both of those times I sailed to Patras then drove down to Killini and caught the Strinzis ferry over to Poros.

For the next trip I'm thinking of getting off the ferry at Igoumenitsa and then either driving down to Vasiliki to catch the ferry to Fiskardo or driving to Astakos and getting the ferry to Sami.

Has anyone got any experience of those routes and, if you've done both, which did you prefer?

Thanks

Stuart


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

The coast road south from Igoumenitsa is excellent, normally quite quiet. We always use this port driving to-from Messinia as the ferry times are obviously shorter as we travel with a dog.

Part of the way has a new motorway (and no charges).......so don't use sat-nav that may stick to the old road.......
Of course doing this you can also avoid the extortionate toll over the Rio bridge at Patra !


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Grocer.

We have dogs as well and they would be coming with us on the next driving trip so it makes sense to go for the shortest ferry crossing.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Ratzakli,

In respect of travelling with dogs, we always use the Euro-tunnel as they can stay in the car with us and of course its only 30 minutes.....the channel ferries insist the dogs get left in the car in the hold......often with random car alarms going off it is too en-steadying for them when alone.

You may already know about the facilities on the Adriatic ferry crossing etc., but we never leave our dog in the kennels. they are in my mind not good. We have in the past booked a per friendly cabin, that works well of course.....camped on board when we have the caravan (even better and a heck of a lot cheaper), and of course in the summer months its not too bad staying on deck in the night......


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Depends when you are travelling Stuart, but the Vasiliki and Astakos ferries can be more unreliable out of season, compared with the bigger ferries. The Vasiliki to Fiscardo route is the shorter of the two. A friend travelling from Preveza recently could only come via Astakos and he said the ferry took 3 hours because they go much slower now, to save fuel!


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Roger

It would probably be during the early or late parts of the summer season so hopefully it shouldn't be too bad. Vasiliki did look like the better option - and it might give us a chance to have a quick look at parts of Lefkas on the way. We've never managed to visit there before.

Mind you, I understand that the ferry might not run every day at other times so we'd have to be a bit canny when it comes to planning the trip!


----------

